# bow blind done...just have to paint



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

Finished cutting and framing the windows and door. All i have left to do is paint it and put it in the ground. Next season should be great.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool!!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow, that is super cool looking. You could hold off an armed deer attack.... Is it made of metal for real?

One question, are you concerned about heat in the early season?


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Surely that can't be metal pipe. I was thinking black poly pipe. But, look's like some welding to me. Never the less, way 2cool.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Maybe he got a good deal on a blowout preventer, 

Cool build.:work:


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

the tank is 1/2" thick HDPE plastic. Used to be a filter tank at moody gardens. It may get hot in early season but im painting it a tan color so that should take some heat off of it. If it is still hot then ill just use a pop up blind. It was warm inside of it this weekend working on it though. GOt down to 20 on saturday.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Cool lookin...


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

Painted the blind and putting it out tomorrow


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*dang nice...*


----------



## elkarcher (Jun 5, 2006)

That is real nice. I like it. Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have used what I called "black hole" stands for bow hunting on the ground before. The arrow just comes out of a black hole like a cave. They are great!


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

Here are the pics of it in the ground. I will get to use it soon since we have a ton of axis running around. Will keep you updated.


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

FBGHUNTER said:


> the tank is 1/2" thick HDPE plastic. Used to be a filter tank at moody gardens. It may get hot in early season but im painting it a tan color so that should take some heat off of it. If it is still hot then ill just use a pop up blind. It was warm inside of it this weekend working on it though. GOt down to 20 on saturday.


What diameter and how tall is it?


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

tank is 8 feet tall and 7 foot diameter. Its about 1.5 feet in the ground so its great for a standing shot.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*thats just 2cool :texasflag*


----------



## Lance261 (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

That is really cool. I've always wanted to do that. I've just never been able to find a tank at a reasonable price.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

1' in the ground, that explains the paint job. The size is great.
That is SO awesome.

Please post pics of your success.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks like a bomb shelter...is it metal? sweet.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> Looks like a bomb shelter...is it metal? sweet.


From above:


FBGHUNTER said:


> the tank is 1/2" thick HDPE plastic. Used to be a filter tank at moody gardens. It may get hot in early season but im painting it a tan color so that should take some heat off of it. If it is still hot then ill just use a pop up blind. It was warm inside of it this weekend working on it though. GOt down to 20 on saturday.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

FormerHR said:


> From above:


Thank you :cheers:


----------

